# Typical commission for screen printing independent sales reps?



## BnC Custom Ink (Mar 4, 2012)

I am wondering if any of the production screen printers out there have used independent sales reps?

1) How did this work for you?
2) What was the commission? and How was it structured?
3) Where/How did you find them?


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Were you talking about bringing in an outside sales rep, or trying to find work from contract/broker type sources?

I might be misunderstanding your question, but an independent sales rep of the type I work with takes a contract price list, and brings in shirts, art, and orders. What they make is their business, what they pay me for my time is mine. If you're dealing with someone like this who is a courteous professional, and you really know your stuff, it could be a great benefit to both parties. If either or both of those statements is untrue, it's much less likely to be an enjoyable experience.


----------



## BnC Custom Ink (Mar 4, 2012)

ScreenFoo said:


> Were you talking about bringing in an outside sales rep, or trying to find work from contract/broker type sources?
> 
> I might be misunderstanding your question, but an independent sales rep of the type I work with takes a contract price list, and brings in shirts, art, and orders. What they make is their business, what they pay me for my time is mine. If you're dealing with someone like this who is a courteous professional, and you really know your stuff, it could be a great benefit to both parties. If either or both of those statements is untrue, it's much less likely to be an enjoyable experience.


I am looking to hire an outside sales rep/firm, I want someone to sell my service, I provide shirts, they just sell to customers. I want to be represented not just be a contract printer.

I have done a bit of research on this and I find that the %commission is the biggest "deal Breaker." I dont want to insult anyone, nor do I want to give up too much. For round numbers lets say my COGS is 45%, the I give a rep 20% commission then I will still be making 35% profit, this looks good for now, but is that too much? or too little? lets say they sell 50 black shirts 2color ft and back for lets say.....$8/per, that would be $400 total, so the rep would get [email protected]%. Does this sound right?

That might not sound good to someone working just for me. But if the person is an independent sales rep than they most likely will be reping other products and wont be so concerned about the low %???


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, I'm not the one to look to for numbers on business advice, but I'd look at it like this--what is that percentage going to SAVE you? It seems the question of how much to pay commission is in a vacuum--I would not want to pay someone commission just to get a lead and drop it in my lap. If they are committed to nailing down the details of the order, artwork, deadlines and transportation for proofs and delivery, 25% may be less than anyone would want to do all that work for. 

If you're talking about someone representing your company, IMHO, you need to hire a salesperson, not a likely proposition if you don't have some pretty serious capacity. 
I'm thinking either you either find someone trustworthy to help you as an employee, or you deal with an outside sales company or person, and run the risk of them finding someone else to bring their customer list to.

Perhaps someone else has another perspective, or will share a different way of minimizing your risk when you decide you don't want to deal with every order yourself... I'll certainly be reading.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

In the 80s I was a sales rep for a screen printing / promotional products company.....At the time I got 40% of the net but it did take me long to figure out that I could do better as an independent....I think the problem with hiring a sales rep, is that anyone who is really good will figure out that are better off without you....And the others ones will cause you more grief than they are worth.....


----------



## rik86 (Nov 8, 2018)

What incentives are yall giving to employees to sell? The problem we're having is that they should go out and get new accounts not make money off the existing ones and walk-ins that would've come in anyway?


----------

